
Part Two: 6 Principles of Persuasion – Commitment | David Shaw - adzeds
http://davidshawblog.com/2013/05/26/part-two-6-principles-of-persuasion-commitment/
======
dcatalysts
Have made a commitment to this series now so have to see it through

